# Bureau Etendu + VLC = incompatible?



## pahoro (29 Août 2009)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je sollicite votre aide car je suis confronté à un problème, qui soit dit en passant a bien failli foutre mon couple en l'air (!!!!), entre VLC et le moniteur que j'utilise en mode Bureau Etendu.

Etant donné que je suis sur MacBook 13 pouces j'avais cru avoir la bonne idée d'utiliser mon écran plat 17 pouces pour regarder des films via le mode de bureau étendu.

Je vous passe les détails de la dispute mais j'ai passé je pense pas loin de 3 heures a essayer de résoudre cette anomalie.

Lorsque je lance le film avec VLC et que je veux le mettre en plein écran sur le moniteur, il repasse automatiquement sur le MacBook. La seule configuration que j'ai eu de mieux était d'agrandir manuellement l'écran pour qu'il soit plus ou moins a la bonne taille.

Cette technique est très désagréable car il reste la barre des menus apparente ainsi que le temps du film.

Bref si quelqu'un peut m'aider je lui en serais éternellement reconnaissant!!!

Merci d'avance!


----------



## pahoro (30 Août 2009)

Il y a quelqu'un?

:hein:


----------



## itako (30 Août 2009)

Eu, chez moi moi ça marche sans problème, mon écran externe étant définis comme principal par contre !

Pour ce qui est de la configuration sous vlc je ne pourrais t'aider, par contre pour quicktime qui est mon lecteur vidéo par défaut  : présentation > présenter la séquence.

Ah quoi que , dans vlc en essayant de bidouiller dans vidéo > sortie vidéo en plein écran, et ensuite sélectionner ton écran..?


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Août 2009)

Ben chez moi, ça fonctionne sans problème, sans que l'écran externe ne soit configuré comme écran principal : il suffit d'ouvrir le film dans une fenêtre, de déplacer la fenêtre dans le second écran, et là seulement, de cliquer sir le bouton "plein écran" de la fenêtre !

Je précise que je fais très régulièrement pour regarder la TV "Freebox" depuis mon iBook G4 12" sous tiger quand ma femme et ma fille regardent autre chose sur la TV du salon !


----------



## MrSoul (31 Août 2009)

Au lieu de changer de VLC, tu devrais changer de copine... se prendre la tête pour ça 
Mais bon, ça ne me regarde pas.

Dans VLC : Menu> Vidéo> Sortie vidéo en plein écran> et tu choisis ton écran, ensuite, le plein écran se placera automatiquement sur l'écran sélectionné.


----------



## pahoro (1 Septembre 2009)

Merci du conseil mais heureusement pour moi, elle a pleins d'autres qualités!

Je vais essayer et je vous tiens au courant.

Est-ce que si ça ne fonctionne pas, cela peut venir de mon écran ou pas?

Merci!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h27 ----------

Re,

Je dois être certainement très bête car tant en essayant de modifier l'écran principal qu'en faisant glisser VLC dans le second écran je ne peux avoir le film en plein écran. 

Je me retrouve sans cesse avec la bande du titre du film sur le haut et les commandes de lectures en bas.

Suis-je vraiment le seul a qui ce problème arrive??!!!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Septembre 2009)

MrSoul a dit:


> Au lieu de changer de VLC, tu devrais changer de copine... se prendre la tête pour ça
> Mais bon, ça ne me regarde pas.






pahoro a dit:


> Merci du conseil mais heureusement pour moi, elle a pleins d'autres qualités!
> 
> Je vais essayer (NDLR : de changer de copine ?) et je vous tiens au courant.



:mouais: Bon, alors, tu la gardes, ou tu en changes ? :hein: Faut te décider, hein, parce qu'ici, il y a plein d'affamés qui attendent qu'elle sorte ! 

  

Bon, sérieusement, je me souviens qu'au début, j'ai eu du mal à passer en plein écran sur le second écran, mais par contre, du jour au lendemain, je n'en ai plus eu. j'utilise aujourd'hui la 0.9.9, peut-être une question de "version" ?


----------

